# how to preserve coyote skin?



## pack999

I just skinned my first coyote and am wondering what to do with it to preserve it. It is in the freezer until i figure out what to do with it now. I asked someone and they told me to rub lots of salt on it, then let it sit for a day then shake it off and repeat, then i should pin it down to a board and leave it out in the sun for a few days, then soak it in a solution of some kind of lysol and water. Will this preserve the hide good enough to keep it? I want to preserve it with the fur on if that makes a difference.


----------



## PipSqueak

personally, I would tan the coyote. There are many many many methods to do this. But before you tan it, you'll probably need to degrease it. Just wash it in dawn dish soap. then you ned to tan it. I use alum on a lot of my things.Go go to taxidermy.net and type in "tanning hides". Hope this helps!


----------



## pack999

i just want to preserve the hide enough to hang it on the wall flat.


----------



## PipSqueak

Definitaly tan it.


----------



## bigpaws

pack999,
How did the tanning process go? Do you have it finished?


----------

